# fox grapes



## danc (Dec 17, 2010)

I have justed started my first batch of grape wine. It was made from fox grapes that i picked from two of my neighbors yards. The starting gravity of the wine is 1.095. Tomorrow i will pitch my yeast. i only have about one gallon, but i'm very excited. It was my first chance to use the fruit press i picked up last month.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome! We have some of those grapes here but I dont stand a chance of getting any as the birds grab them up before they even come close to even softening up. They are still bright green when the birds devour them!!!


----------

